

TuneGlue music relationship mapping - bnchdrff
http://audiomap.tuneglue.net/

======
bnchdrff
this was produced quite a while ago (2008ish), but i didn't see it anywhere on
this site --- have there been any comparable systems produced recently?

also, it's missing some functionality. c'est dommage!

------
Roridge
That's pretty cool!!

